

Interview: Robby Russell on oh-my-zsh, community zsh framework - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/5875746546/episode-0-6-1-oh-my-zsh-with-robby-russell

======
dreur
Thanks Guys, I am using this interview to promote ZSH!

